# Nathaniel's Dry Start Mini-M



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Feb 2014)

Hello guys,

I've decided to get a tank set up and get growing plants again after a lengthy time off. 
The Dry start method is particularly useful for me at the moment, as I move house in approximately 3 weeks. This should give me some growing in time.

Haven't really had much sand substrate in a tank before so it's strange looking at it at the moment 

Rundown:

Tank: ADA mini M (36x22x26cm)
Lighting: ADA Solar M (27w) - 14-16 hours DSM
Heating: 14w Heat mat to keep humidity up a little. 
Filtration: None yet but Eheim Ecco

Hard scape: Manzanita wood & ADA Manten stone
Substrate: ADA Amazonia Powder & Unipac Maui sand (medium Grain size)
Plants list:

Microsorum Pteropus "needle"
Microsorum Pteropus "trident"
Staurogyne Repens 
Eleocharis "Mini"
Hemianthus Callitrichoides "Cuba"
Fissidens Fontanus 
Riccardia Chamedryfolia 

Everything is pretty much in place except from the 'Yogurt mix Moss' which will be happening at the weekend at some point. 

Anyway, here's a few iPhone Pics:



















Everything looks a bit flat at the moment, but will hopefully look a lot better in a couple of weeks. The fissidens on the stones at the front look like splats, but they should be nice to shape when filled.

Thanks, 
It's good to be back in action.

N


----------



## Michael W (7 Feb 2014)

Looking great! Will look forward to the tank's development. What are you thinking in terms of livestock, shrimps again?


----------



## Alastair (7 Feb 2014)

Looking good Nathaniel.  Will be following this


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Feb 2014)

Michael W said:


> Looking great! Will look forward to the tank's development. What are you thinking in terms of livestock, shrimps again?


Hey Michael,
Thanks very much. Hopefully progress won't be too slow going..

As far as livestock, I've not really thought about it yet, but I'd really like some small rasbora or tetra, size permitting of course. 



Alastair said:


> Looking good Nathaniel.  Will be following this



Cheers mate, I'll try to keep updated!


----------



## Andy D (7 Feb 2014)

Looks really good!


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Feb 2014)

Looks like a great start Nath, I think you have the hard scape spot on for the tank too - will be looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## John S (7 Feb 2014)

I enjoyed your previous scapes Nathaniel and I'm sure this will be a winner too.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (7 Feb 2014)

Looking good mate


----------



## Deano3 (7 Feb 2014)

Looks great nat love the layout, nice wood and plants u going with co2 and ferts or liquid carbon ? Looking forward to watching this 3 mini ms at the minute lol love these little tanks, want one in future defo



Thanks Dean


----------



## Phil Edwards (7 Feb 2014)

That's exciting!  Looking forward to seeing how things grow out before you flood it.


----------



## parotet (7 Feb 2014)

Looks  great like this,  I  guess it will be a winner when it will grow 

Jordi


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Feb 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Looks like a great start Nath, I think you have the hard scape spot on for the tank too - will be looking forward to seeing this develop.



Thank you buddy, I'm a fan of your work, so it's great to hear this!



John S said:


> I enjoyed your previous scapes Nathaniel and I'm sure this will be a winner too.



Thanks John,
I intend to be a little more active from now on in terms of aquascaping.



Deano3 said:


> Looks great nat love the layout, nice wood and plants u going with co2 and ferts or liquid carbon ? Looking forward to watching this 3 mini ms at the minute lol love these little tanks, want one in future defo
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dean



Hey Dean,
Thanks for that pal. 
I'll probably be going down the liquid carbon route all being well, in a month or so's time, with ferts.
Nice little tanks, yes. 
Hard to sometimes get proportionate due to small size (anybody who makes smaller tanks look a lot bigger than they are, are very talented!



———

Thanks for your replies everyone. I wasn't expecting such positive feedback as quickly as this.

Cheers,
N


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Feb 2014)

You have done just that it looks great. I don't think I managed it quite as well but I'm really enjoying the little tank

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## uru (7 Feb 2014)

looking good.  How long are you going to leave until filling tank with water?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> You have done just that it looks great. I don't think I managed it quite as well but I'm really enjoying the little tank
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Thank you sir, kind words 
I'll get over to your journal and see how your getting on when I get chance.



uru said:


> looking good.  How long are you going to leave until filling tank with water?



Thanks Uru,
I'll definitely not be filling it before I move, so I expect to be between 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Feb 2014)

Looking good, good luck with the dsm!


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2014)

Very nice mate, good to see you back scaping, are you going to weight the wood down before flooding make sure it doesn't float.


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Feb 2014)

6 weeks of high humidity may get the wood nice and soggy 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (8 Feb 2014)

As Ali says you have fine exactly that so well done and let us know how ur getting on


Thanks Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks all. Yeah Tim, I was hoping the water from the DSM would somewhat soak in, could also stage fill, fill quarter on each day/couple of days, so the wood has time to take water on board.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing HC and Eleocharis merge.


----------



## Ady34 (9 Feb 2014)

Lovely scape, really really like that Nath and good to have you back with a set up 
You may find you need to add one more small mid height piece of vertical (ish) wood from the centre of the wood cluster once the microsorum grows in to break the green and keep the focus in the centre. It's really nice as it is but your eye does tend to get drawn up and out of the tank with the right most piece of wood, the addition of another smallish piece from the cluster, mid tank height will just add a bit more weight there to keep your main interest within the tank but allow it still to be drawn around by the other pieces if that makes sense?
Really nice start mate and ill be following with interest.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Lovely scape, really really like that Nath and good to have you back with a set up
> You may find you need to add one more small mid height piece of vertical (ish) wood from the centre of the wood cluster once the microsorum grows in to break the green and keep the focus in the centre. It's really nice as it is but your eye does tend to get drawn up and out of the tank with the right most piece of wood, the addition of another smallish piece from the cluster, mid tank height will just add a bit more weight there to keep your main interest within the tank but allow it still to be drawn around by the other pieces if that makes sense?
> Really nice start mate and ill be following with interest.
> Cheerio
> Ady



Hello mate,
Thanks for taking the time to reply, it's always nice to hear a technical perfectionist point of view. 
 I agree that the centre may be drawn away from by the highest most branch on the RHS. I  was toying with the idea of adding some sort of red stem in just behind the central focal point, maybe some alternanthera reineckii "mini" or a bucephalandra sp.

Going from it's positioning, it should hit the golden ratio, right on the nose.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Feb 2014)

What I said in Ali's thread mate.

I don't think a gradual fill would be a good idea, think you would see issues until you had it filled enough to start getting flow and co2 in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> What I said in Ali's thread mate.
> 
> I don't think a gradual fill would be a good idea, think you would see issues until you had it filled enough to start getting flow and co2 in.
> 
> ...



Thanks Iain, 
A big rock it is then  although, the wood does seem to be taking on a bit of water, As I'm misting the Microsorum fairly regularly. Might take that back out when I do the moss, until it takes hold.


----------



## pariahrob (9 Feb 2014)

Lovely layout. Making me think hard about my next tank. I could definitely live with a mini m after seeing what you are doing with yours.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2014)

pariahrob said:


> Lovely layout. Making me think hard about my next tank. I could definitely live with a mini m after seeing what you are doing with yours.



Thanks very much Rob, 
I can recall your NA tank back in the day, and I know what your capable of with layouts and plants. 
Definitely get one, or the do!aqua ( but I also recall your taste for all things fancy with your NA!  )
I find the little tanks are hard to work in terms of proportions, but obviously a lot less expense in plants and hardscape!

Cheers,
N


----------



## pariahrob (9 Feb 2014)

Thanks!
I will certainly be getting a small tank soon. I'm looking for something for my studio that takes less time, now I'm a dad.
Mini M is second on my list. Always fancied a fluvial edge but who knows!

Looking forward to seeing what you do with yours.It may just sway me.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Feb 2014)

Fissidens Smoothie anyone?Plenty to share!


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Feb 2014)

It looks like it came with a curry


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Fissidens Smoothie anyone?Plenty to share!


Shouldn't there be more fissedens than yogurt? 

Great start, liking the new layout


----------



## Alastair (9 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Fissidens Smoothie anyone?Plenty to share!



Poppadom dip. Nom nom


----------



## Deano3 (9 Feb 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  makes me hungry lol

only joking looking good get some update pics first thing nat


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Shouldn't there be more fissedens than yogurt?
> 
> Great start, liking the new layout



Cheers Paulo 

There's about £25-30 retails worth of Fissidens in there! This was some if harvested from my own supply.
Hope it works out okay! 

Ta,
N


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hope it works out okay!


Other people have tried it and worked just fine so I am sure it will be ok, fissedens is a tough plant! You should have got some mini pelia too that looks even better on a smaller tank.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Other people have tried it and worked just fine so I am sure it will be ok, fissedens is a tough plant! You should have got some mini pelia too that looks even better on a smaller tank.



I was going to order some off eBay! Could maybe apply that at a later date?
Will see what I can do!
Cheers P,
N


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Feb 2014)

Okay,
So it looks like a seagulls shat all over my tank...








I'm not sure if it's going to take hold of the wood. I guess time will tell.

Cheers,


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Feb 2014)

Paha looks..... Interesting. I hope it takes mate would be a shame to waste all that fissidens 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (11 Feb 2014)

Spot on With the gull blahblahblahblah!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (11 Feb 2014)

Oh for fecks sake?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Feb 2014)

Moss failed. 
Stay tuned for another effort 

Just going to blend with water.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)

Okay, so The Fissidens /Riccardia Chamedryfolia mix  ~ 1:2 Ratio mix with water has been applied, and I feel much more confident in this now. 
Can't really supply pictures of the moss, as theyre literally green specs on the Manzanita. Amazing how they can recover from such abuse..

On the whole, the tank is looking in good shape, HC cuba is shooting up toward the light, looking in excellent health. The Eleocharis is looking pretty much the same as when it went in, but I know from past experience 'When' this takes hold, it goes like hell. so its just a waiting game for that. Stauro's looking great too and has grown a fair amount.

Microsorum Varietys both looking ok, despite not particularly liking emersed life, and being subject to sitting in a spare vase for a while. I hope it goes well and produces some nice growth soon.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)

Misty


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2014)

Looking good Nathaniel  never tried DSM so will keep an eye on this one since I might give it a go when I rescape the Mini-M.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Looking good Nathaniel  never tried DSM so will keep an eye on this one since I might give it a go when I rescape the Mini-M.


Cheers P!

I think the main thing is just to water as little and as often as possible. Obviously now with the new moss pieces on the wood, ill have to be a touch more careful. Growth looks promising. Nice to see vivid greens at this time of year.
I'll keep this updated with any problems/sucesses I have, as to provide reference for your future endeavors..


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Feb 2014)

Will be interesting also when you flood it, that light is just made to give people nightmares lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Mar 2014)

Okay, so flooded today. Eventually got there after nearly pushing cabinet over and having to catch the tank with my shoulder on the corner 

Anyway, it's not looking at it's best, so I'll give it a couple of days to clear up and post some photos soon!


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (15 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Fissidens Smoothie anyone?Plenty to share!


 
mate.. thats a very expensive smoothie... and it's flavor..am... I don't know, not a good idea for me! 

realy nice job looking back for mre updates.... It'll look awesome full of water. Any fish idea for such tiny nano?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Mar 2014)

In situ:


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Mar 2014)

Robert H. Tavera said:


> mate.. thats a very expensive smoothie... and it's flavor..am... I don't know, not a good idea for me!
> 
> realy nice job looking back for mre updates.... It'll look awesome full of water. Any fish idea for such tiny nano?



Hello, Robert, 
Thanks very much. It needs plenty more in the back yet, but I'm yet to decide on a read plant, but possibly Alternanthera Reineckii 'mini'.

When I progress to setting up my 90p, this current scape may get the chop, in trade for a blackwater biotope setup with celestial Pearl Danios and possibly some Rosy Loaches. 

Cheers,


----------



## flygja (15 Mar 2014)

Missed this journal until now. Its looking ace!


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Mar 2014)

Lovely stuff Nath!


----------



## Lindy (15 Mar 2014)

What is it with you and not putting doors on the front? Nice looking tank tho...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Mar 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Lovely stuff Nath!



Thanks Gary. 



ldcgroomer said:


> What is it with you and not putting doors on the front? Nice looking tank tho...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



I just took the door off today, as blum hinges on the top had pulled out the MDF, so need to fill and refit 
Thanks Lindy.


----------



## Lindy (15 Mar 2014)

Ha, I just remember the last one you made and never got round to a door and then saw this. Sorry for jumping the gun!  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Ha, I just remember the last one you made and never got round to a door and then saw this. Sorry for jumping the gun!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Funnily enough, I got that solid oak cabinet back yesterday  would fit a 60p perfectly 

Oh, and don't worry! It would be quite a weird thing to do..


----------



## Lindy (15 Mar 2014)

And so it starts again. One tank to many, many tanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> What is it with you and not putting doors on the front? Nice looking tank tho...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (15 Mar 2014)

Ah, very nice.....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Wiggett (15 Mar 2014)

Looking forward to the new FTS when the water is a little clearer


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2014)

Hi Nathaniel, Stunning little Aquascape


----------



## allan angus (16 Mar 2014)

hmm nice  *


----------



## RobThorne (16 Mar 2014)

Looking good! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## Alastair (17 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Funnily enough, I got that solid oak cabinet back yesterday  would fit a 60p perfectly
> 
> Oh, and don't worry! It would be quite a weird thing to do..



Thought it got tipped??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Thought it got tipped??



It did! 
But, thankfully, in my moment of madness, someone saw sense. My auntie had seen the amount of hours and effort I had put in over that Christmas, and whipped down to the tip. 
Kept it at hers for like 6 months, and just mentioned it the other week...

I was like 

Ha!


----------



## Lindy (17 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Kept it at hers for like 6 months


What a good auntie! Did she give you a slap about the head too?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Mar 2014)

Just completed an 80% water change and fitted new up atomiser.

I know I'm lacking height at the back, I'm going to be sorting that this weekend with some Hygrophilia Pinnatifida and maybe some Limnophila Aromatica. The branches should also be almost completely covered in Fissidens/ mini pelia mix before too long.


----------



## tim (18 Mar 2014)

That's a beauty nath, will look stunning once the moss covers the branches.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Mar 2014)

tim said:


> That's a beauty nath, will look stunning once the moss covers the branches.



Thanks Tim!
It's quite empty looking at the moment, but should transform when I get the back chocka


----------



## Lindy (18 Mar 2014)

I quite like the wood naked but I'm sure it will look fantastic dripping with fissidens and mini pelia

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Mar 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I quite like the wood naked but I'm sure it will look fantastic dripping with fissidens and mini pelia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Hey Lindy,
The right- bottom 2 pieces are nearly all going to be 'naked' the back piece is moss upto about halfway, then a bit where it hits the surface, and the others just in little groups.
It should look pretty balanced when it grows in hopefully.


----------



## Lindy (18 Mar 2014)

Sounds nice...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Mar 2014)

Easy water change


----------



## Dan Wiggett (21 Mar 2014)

Jesus, that is easy...


----------



## kirk (28 Mar 2014)

Looking good mate, great story about that cabinet no one wanted until you threw it away  

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (28 Mar 2014)

kirk said:


> Looking good mate, great story about that cabinet no one wanted until you threw it away
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk



Oyy I wanted the whole thing ill have you know ha ha. 

That must be a seriously painstakingly slow water change nath. Easy though. Id need the bath upstairs to drip mine


----------



## kirk (28 Mar 2014)

Me too but whilst I was dreaming away his auntie was smuggling it away.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (29 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Easy water change



That deserves a F*ck Yeah  !!! lol


----------



## Dominic (23 Apr 2014)

How did the moss mix work nathaniel? Any pictures?


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Apr 2014)

I just used super glue to attache Fissidens and mini Pelia to rocks or wood, even when wet it still works great and easy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Apr 2014)

Dominic said:


> How did the moss mix work nathaniel? Any pictures?



Hey mate,
Had a few issues, not directly with the moss. Co2 distribution mainly, and trying a siesta photoperiod out of interest more than anything. Then I had a filter casing break, so ordered another. Plants didn't like that either. 

In short, moss has attached fine but is taking a long time to get moving, most probably due to said issues. 

I'll update this in the coming week or two. Cheers,
N


----------



## Dominic (23 Apr 2014)

Alright cheers bud, i'll keep an eye out.

Hope everything gets sorted out for ya.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Apr 2014)

Dominic said:


> Alright cheers bud, i'll keep an eye out.
> 
> Hope everything gets sorted out for ya.



Cheers Dom.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 May 2014)

Been a long while coming..
Fissidens has a really nice spread.


----------



## allan angus (28 May 2014)

looks realy nice nathan


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 May 2014)

allan angus said:


> looks realy nice nathan



Hi Allan,
Thanks very much. I've neglected this tank a lot in the past two months. But I'm just getting it sorted now. I'll post a full tank photo in a couple of weeks. 

The Fissidens has spread and held very well. Just seems to have taken an absolute age to get to this point. But that's my fault. 

Cheers,


----------



## ADA (28 May 2014)

Awesome, love the way the moss has spread out, looks very natural.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 May 2014)

ADA said:


> Awesome, love the way the moss has spread out, looks very natural.



I wish I had a better camera, it does look fantastic in the flesh. And very lime green in colour.


----------



## Dominic (28 May 2014)

Looking great mate, very natural. Glad it all worked out for ya. Mines taking ages to get going but it should get there.... in a few years... lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Jun 2014)

Short video of Celestial pearls enjoying chasing Daphnia for first time. iPhone video.




Dominant Male makes an appearance in the centre under the branch about half way in.

Celestials are very timid creatures, this is my attempt to show them everything is okay 

Theres actually 9 in here, i pushed the numbers in a vain attempt of reassurance in numbers.

They'll soon be moving into a nice 90-P hopefully.


----------



## The_Iceman (9 Jun 2014)

I really like this tank 

Especially your Fissidens spreading on the wood is awesome!!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Dominic (9 Jun 2014)

looking good mate!


----------



## Michael W (13 Jun 2014)

Nice one Nath! Those Fissidens are looking gorgeous!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Aug 2014)

This ones still going, just not very well after being without co2 for 10+ days a while back.

Once I get it up and running again, I'll post some more.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Aug 2014)

Hi Nathaniel, Well its looking Ok  Without Co2 for ten days  The Fiss  Wow got to get some  Fantastic looking plant


----------



## Alastair (4 Aug 2014)

Looks great mate. If you can lower the lighting the fissedens still grows lush like that. I have it growing under a 3 watt ikea led 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Teapot (4 Aug 2014)

Great looking tank Nath! Really love it and one of my current favourites on here.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Aug 2014)

Thanks chaps, although up close it looks a right mess.
Stauro is all pitted ( except new  growth) stems are all weedy and only just starting to perk back up.
HC just imploded. 

They really hate life without juice.


----------

